

RabbitMQ based chat. Erlang FTW! - caillou
http://69.195.198.92:8080/

======
icey
What differentiates this from every other chat app that gets posted here?
Using erlang for a chat app doesn't seem all that newsworthy to me.

~~~
old_sound
Is just a PoC of using RabbitMQ to route messages and keep history on a custom
exchange. Messages are sent via Websockets. Nothing fancy. This is not
competing against anyone :)

------
greut
Please make the requirement detections upfront. Being tell that you browser
doesn't suit after nick/gravatar is poor design.

------
crombeen
Cool idea, nice to show off the possibilities of RabbitMQ

------
caillou
I love the usage of Gravatar!

